# Update on my week old 170 G tank.



## Stugge (Jul 27, 2003)

Tank shot and some others. Added some more plants and gravel . Hope you like the tank.

View attachment 58864

View attachment 58865

View attachment 58866

View attachment 58867


----------



## caribekeeper (Feb 26, 2004)

Very nice Stugge, a mean looking bunch you have there !!!

Rich


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Just beautiful, mate








They look so much better in their spaceous new home (although they always looked flawless in their previous tank).

There's not as much light on the tank, correct?


----------



## flash! (Aug 10, 2004)

As always-


----------



## RedBelly Dom (Mar 22, 2005)

nice shoal of ps, i like ur new tank, it looks good.


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

nice


----------



## waspride (Jun 13, 2004)

Ilove the tank and stand combo, they go very well together.


----------



## dutchfrompredator (Sep 26, 2004)

perfect 10 man


----------



## RB 32 (Mar 2, 2005)

Nice ps how big are they.


----------



## killarbee (Jan 23, 2004)

very nice stugge but to be honest i liked the "sand" tank better


----------



## Sheriff Freak (Sep 10, 2004)

wow great tank and pack u got.


----------



## jan (Apr 24, 2004)

Amazing as always


----------



## Stugge (Jul 27, 2003)

Judazzz said:


> Just beautiful, mate
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No I still use the old lightramps , the new ramp will hold 4*65 Watt tubes.


----------



## Stugge (Jul 27, 2003)

killarbee said:


> very nice stugge but to be honest i liked the "sand" tank better
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hehe I like the sand better to , but I couldnt stand all the crap


----------



## jaejae (Apr 16, 2005)

caribekeeper said:


> Very nice Stugge, a mean looking bunch you have there !!!
> 
> Rich
> [snapback]996057[/snapback]​


I agree,

It's gorgeous and I think your dimensions are incredible. It's a beautiful set-up with beautiful fish!


----------



## fishofury (May 10, 2003)

Beautiful set up bro.


----------



## jahnke31 (Dec 4, 2003)

that is an amazing tank!!! i love the p's!!!


----------



## killerbee (Aug 18, 2004)

Beautiful


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

No, I don't like it.
I LOVE it!
Very nice, natural looking setup!


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

Good Stuff man.
Awesome looking set-up


----------



## blindside (Mar 25, 2005)

stunning tank mate


----------



## remyo (Aug 26, 2004)

very nice look,s damn great tank mate even better then your last !!!


----------



## moeplz (Feb 21, 2005)

Nice Tank! Nice Fish!


----------



## Esoteric (Jul 7, 2004)

Beautiful fish and tank


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

Wow stugge, I thought your last tank looked great but this one is incredible. Really nice setup man


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

you know you make me hate you with your blatent displays of "better-than-genin" tanks!!!! seriously great looking shoal and wicked set up in that big tank.


----------



## HACKETT (Aug 3, 2004)

Wow! this tank is awsome man!!!!! I realy like you're tank + the setup of it.


----------



## sadboy (Jan 6, 2005)

great looking set-up


----------



## janus (Oct 28, 2004)

You made one hell of a tank, again!









Maybe add some tall plants like the `Crinum Natans`.

And I love the Reds, they`re awesome!


----------



## Stugge (Jul 27, 2003)

janus said:


> You made one hell of a tank, again!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thx

I have some small giant valls in there , just have to wait some


----------



## janus (Oct 28, 2004)

OK!

I think I see them. On the right, in the back.

Now patience...


----------



## TheSaint (Apr 15, 2004)

great tank and piranhas ... your old setup was cooool but this one is even better


----------



## LEON (Dec 5, 2003)

Wow, great looking tank and fish!!!!

I love it when reds turn dark and their scales shimmer like diamonds. Great looking fish.


----------

